# Bikeurlaub auf Mallorca



## Impossible2See (2. März 2010)

Hi, meine Eltern und ich wollten dieses Jahr mal nach Mallorca zum Biken. Ich bin so eher der Freeride/Enduro-Typ und sie eher Touren. Ich hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts wirklich seriöses gefunden. 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob dort schonmal jem. war der gute Erfahrungen mit einem Veranstalter hat und ob es auch Veranstalter gibt bei denen man wirklich nur die Toren buchen kann und den rest separat buchen kann. Und gescheite Bikes sollten sie wenn möglich auch haben. Oder ist Mallorca garnicht so eine Biker-Insel


----------



## kalle100 (2. März 2010)

Mallorca ist der absoluter Enduro/ Freeridetraum, das einzige Problem hier ist das es kein Shuttle gibt und du dich auskennen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (2. März 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts wirklich seriöses gefunden.



Lob fürs googeln 
probier's noch mit der SuFu hier und dann gibts noch mehr Lob und einen Haufen Treffen zum Thema Malle / Veranstalter / Mietbikes etc


----------



## Impossible2See (6. März 2010)

Ja, hab mal M-Bike angeschaut. Das schaut mir schon besser aus^^.
Und gute Mietbikes hamj die auch.


----------



## Dauer-Lutscher (8. März 2010)

wenn du wirklich mehr berge und abfahrten haben willst, dann ist der norden sprich alcudia besser geeignet als cala ratjada! 

meine dienstagstour bei m-bike hat zwar 5 stunden gedauert war aber nur ca. 25km lang!!! danach wusste jeder warum die keine tachos verbauen 

in alcudia waren wir mal bei balerareisen, der hat focus bikes. im großen und ganzen okay. die shutteln auch touren nach cala ratjada falls du da mal hin willst. (ist aber schon was her). und bikecamp.de mit scott bikes gibts auch noch...

großes plus für den ort cala ratjada, da ist echt mehr los abends als in alcudia, da ist tote hose


----------



## trail_snail (4. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal meinen Blog mit ein paar Trails auf Mallorca samt GPS aktualisiert, wer ein paar schöne Touren sucht.
Und ein Stapel Touren folgt bald, wenn ich mal Zeit habe die Daten auszuwerten und aufzubereiten...
http://holytrail.wordpress.com/

viel Spaß beim Nachfahren.


----------



## Mehrdad (21. Juli 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Hi, meine Eltern und ich wollten dieses Jahr mal nach Mallorca zum Biken. Ich bin so eher der Freeride/Enduro-Typ und sie eher Touren. Ich hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts wirklich seriöses gefunden.
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob dort schonmal jem. war der gute Erfahrungen mit einem Veranstalter hat und ob es auch Veranstalter gibt bei denen man wirklich nur die Toren buchen kann und den rest separat buchen kann. Und gescheite Bikes sollten sie wenn möglich auch haben. Oder ist Mallorca garnicht so eine Biker-Insel



Doch doch, das ist alles sehr möglich...check mal "Hanga Bike's Mallorca". Insidertip Kollesch!!!

NiX Ballamann!!!!!!! Happy Rocky Trails Dude


----------



## trail_snail (21. Juli 2010)

Warum Veranstalter? 
selber fahren gehen! Eigentlcih findest Du überall in der Tramuntana schicke FR Trails...


----------



## ombre998 (1. Dezember 2010)

@ trail snail..


danke für diese wundervolle seite. genauso etwas habe ich gesucht. ein dickes lob für den aufwand und die genialen tracks. wann kann man frühestens dort hin, was das wetter angeht?

bist du dort unten auch anzutreffen irgendwann?

grüße


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Hi, meine Eltern und ich wollten dieses Jahr mal nach Mallorca zum Biken. Ich bin so eher der Freeride/Enduro-Typ und sie eher Touren. Ich hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts wirklich seriöses gefunden.
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob dort schonmal jem. war der gute Erfahrungen mit einem Veranstalter hat und ob es auch Veranstalter gibt bei denen man wirklich nur die Toren buchen kann und den rest separat buchen kann. Und gescheite Bikes sollten sie wenn möglich auch haben. Oder ist Mallorca garnicht so eine Biker-Insel



Schau mal hier: http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/mallorca/roadtrip
Und in der letzten Freeride (5/2010) vom 29.10. ist ein entsprechender Artikel dazu! Mallorca hat super Trails. Touren kann man auch über www.vamos24.de buchen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Impossible!
Ich war dieses Jahr auf "Malle". Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=474118
Bei dem Radverleih wo wir unsere Räder herhatten gabs auch geführte Touren unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade.
Meine Freundin und ich sind aber auf eigene Faust, mit Zelt im Rucksack, einmal um die Insel gefahren. Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerbandage (2. Dezember 2010)

also ich kann m-bikes in cala ratata  nur empfehlen..hab da 2 touren mit gemacht und es war genial....saubere bikes, top in schuß und super guides ...echt top


----------



## ombre998 (4. Januar 2011)

moin,,

bin auf der suche nach einem AM- Enduro-Partner für die zweite MärzWoche auf Mallorca. 800-1500 Hm pro Tag sollten machbar sein.GPS-Tracks sind ebenfalls schon aufm Gerät. Wer Interesse?

Fincas und Ferienwohnung gibts ebenfalls schon ab 10  pro Nacht bei entsprechender Anzahl an Mitbewohnern.

Speziell in Alcudia gibt es Ferienwohnung sowie auch Enduro/Freeride/Downhill-Möglichkeiten.

Evtl kommt geht ja ne Truppe zam.

Meldet euch!

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

Alcudia ist doof, aber ich behalt das mal aufm Schirm. Im März will ich auch da hin, kann das aber eh erst kurz vorher entscheiden wg.Arbeit.Wenn dann Soller zB sowas http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p533719#propertyReviews

Problem ist natürlich bei sowas immer, dass die Airlines von verschiedenen Flughäfen an unterschiedlichen Tagen fliegen. 
Ich seh auch den Transport von Palma zum Hotel nicht unproblematisch, als ich mal in Alcudia war, kam sowas Sprinter-artiges, da wär für ein Bike kein Platz gewesen.


----------



## ombre998 (4. Januar 2011)

moin,

also wenn an unterschiedlichen tagen von unterschiedlichen flughäfen angereist wird,, kein stress. man findet sich schon.

transfer vom flughafen hatte ich eigentlich gedacht, sich selber auf den hobel zu schwingen und voran zu kommen. jeder wie er möchte 
hauptsache man teilt sich eine unterkunft, chillt zusammen und geht am nächsten tag hotten. 
alles ganz zwanglos und für jederman so flexibel wie möglich.

grüße,
hoffe, es finden sich ein paar. 

tommy


----------



## Strampelmann (4. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich war mal da. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336053&highlight=alcudia

Und einen anderen Beitrag gibts da auch, mit anderen Erfahrungen. 

Generell gilt: Auf Mallorca gehört das Land immer jemandem. Die machen Zäune drum und haben manchmal auch Hunde. Darum kann man praktisch nie quer durch die Landschaft, man fährt auf Schotterwegen. Trails gibts fast keine, da es dort keine Wanderer gibt. Die Touris wandern nicht. Das anspruchsvollste sind kleine Bachläufe, die kein Wasser führen. Aber die sind verdammt selten. Unter dem Strich ist es nicht wirklich der Traum für Biker.


----------



## ombre998 (4. Januar 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Hi, ich war mal da.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336053&highlight=alcudia
> 
> ...




dem muss ich direkt mal wiedersprechen..

zum einen sind trails von der freeride getestet und vorgestellt worden.
zu finden unter: http://www.vamos24.com/freeride-mallorca.html 

zum anderen gibt es laut snail trail nette trails per gps bereitgestellt :http://holytrail.wordpress.com/category/mallorca/ 



also leute, nicht entmutigen lassen, es geht ums Enduro fahren!!! da gehört n bisschen tüfteln dazu 

tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Hi, ich war mal da.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336053&highlight=alcudia
> 
> ...



Hi,
Widerspruch!

Waren zweimal dort, geiles Revier.

MTB Buch mit Touren kaufen, im Forum suchen, ggf die Leute anschreiben, die schon mal dort waren. 
Wer mit dem RR dorthin fährt, ist selber schuld 

Gruesse


----------



## ombre998 (4. Januar 2011)

yes, und ums noch genauer zu definieren...

http://www.vamos24.com/media/galerien/PDF/Malle.pdf


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Trails gibts fast keine, da es dort keine Wanderer gibt. Die Touris wandern nicht.



Und weil auf Mallorca nicht gewandert wird, gibt es auch keine Wanderführer, ist klar.


----------



## bobyrich (11. Januar 2011)

Da muß ick euch weitestgehend beipflichten. War auch schon mal da. Ein "Geiles Revier"-vor allem im Norden(Soller-Sa Calobra-Pollenca),  auch Zäune und Hunde;-). 

Leider kann ich dies Jahr nicht alles fahren, worauf ich Bock hätte, da ich mit dem Tandem und Haasl ebenfalls im März(12-26) da bin.
Aber ein paar kombinierte Schotter-/Asphalttouren mit herlichen Aussichten und etwas Adrenalin sollten drin sein!!!


----------



## EDA (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

die aufgezeigten Touren und Homepages machen Lust auf das Revier. 
Mich haben zwei Freunde gefragt ob ich Mitte Februar mitkomme. 
Leider sind die bei Palma eingebucht. Nach durchforsten der Infos im Thread verdeutlicht sich für mich, dass Palma ein echt schlechter Standort ist, oder? 
Ich werde wohl einen geräumigen Mietwagen brauchen und mit dem Rad zu den Spots hinfahren. Ist das ein guter Plan aus eurer Sicht? Oder macht das wegen Anreisedauer, etc. keinen Sinn. 
Geführte Touren und Bike ausleihen will ich eigentlich nicht machen. Sind die verfügbaren Touren in Büchern (ohne GPS) gut nachfahrbar?

Danke!


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Citroën Berlingo reicht, da kriegst du dein Bike bequem ohne etwas zu schrauben (!) rein und raus.

Palma ist dann halt bis Soller und so immer eine Stunde Fahrt, aber du musst beim Mietwagen dank der Abzocker dort eh immer eine Tankfüllung für teuer Geld zahlen, dann kannst du den Tank auch leer fahren 

Die schönen und technisch anspruchsvolleren Sachen sind halt meist im Tramuntana.

Wie sind mit dem Buch von Tobias schlag mich tot (Titel?) den Weg des Herzogs gefahren ohne GPS, das Roadbook war super; dito die Tour in Alcudia zum Talia dort.

Gruesse


----------



## ombre998 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,,

hier nochmal ein Aufruf mit präzisen Ablaufplan..

Anreise ist am 8.3.2011
erstes Ziel ist dann Pollenca. Hier werden wir (ein anderer netter IBC-User und ich) drei Nächte bleiben. Von hier aus lassen sich mega die AlcudiaTrails (Vamos24.de) ansteuern. Weiterhin sind die Trails nördlich von Lluc auch gut erreichbar.

Am vierten Tag gehts dann nach Soller, wo wir 4 Nächte sind und die Trails abklappern.

Die Unterkünfte sind einfache super ausgestattete Berghütten. Übernachtung kostet ohne alles 11 . Als wirklich super LowBudget. Sind dann ne art Jugenherbergen mit Schlafsäalen.

Wir sind im Moment zu zweit. Ein Endurist und ein Touren-AM-Fahrer. Wir werden uns tagsüber immer etwas aufteilen und je nach Schwierigkeit getrennt fahren und/oder die eine oder andere Tour auch mal zusammen fahren. Wer sich uns anschließen mag, hat also die Auswahl von etwas kniffligeren  bis hin zu leichteren Touren.

Wer mehr Infos braucht, gerne per PW.

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi,
um die Zeit ist da ziemlich wenig los. 

Wir sind auf den Trails um Ostern herum oft alleine gewesen. 

Das vielleicht bei eurer Planung bzgl. "alleine" fahren gut einplanen. 

Das Gelände ist teils recht heftig, wenn du dich ablegst, kann es passieren, dass dich schlicht niemand findet. 

Pollenca ist ein gutes Stück weg vom Schuss 

Alcudia sind aber nette Strecken, schaut euch auch mal Arta an, da gehen zwei schöne Touren ab.

Soller ist mittendrin, viel Spaß!

grüße
sun909


----------



## bobyrich (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo EDA,
Palma ist tatsÃ¤chlich nicht besonders optimal. Jedoch ist die Insel so klein dass Du mit dem Auto oder auch mit der Eisenbahn ziehmlich schnell da bist , zum Teil kannst auch von Palma starten - wenn Du KÃ¶rner in den Beinen hast;-)
Bis zu 4Tagen lohnt sich das Ausleihen eines Bikes(neues Material, dazu noch versichert).
Der Transport per Flieger kostet je nach Airline ca â¬25,00
wie Du dich auch entscheidest, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (3. April 2012)

@ Sun09: Soller ist mittendrin? Das finde ich ja eher nicht so... Vor allem, wenn du Artá vorschlägst sind es gute 1,5 Autostunden bis dahin... Aber zum Freeriden ist Soller schon ein guter Shuttlestartpunkt. Problem ist nur, das einer das Auto runterfahren muss 

@ bobyrich: du hast recht, Mallorca lohnt sich  Die Insel ist echt genial zum Biken! Es gibt auch hammer Trails, man muss nur wissen wo. 
Aber der Osten ist entgegen dem, was einige hier sagen, auch sehr geeignet...!
Im Osten ist das Biken zwar eher AM als FR, aber die Abfahrten rumpeln auch gut  Und man kann auch im Gelände hoch fahren. Im Tramuntana schiebt man eher hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2012)

bobyrich schrieb:


> Jedoch ist die Insel so klein dass Du mit dem Auto oder auch mit der Eisenbahn ziehmlich schnell da bist ,



Na ja, kleine Insel, z.B. vom Südosten bis in die Tramuntana fährst du mit dem Auto locker über eine Stunde. Wenn man wirklich in die Mountains will, ist man in Soller oder Port de Soller wirklich mitten drin und hat reichlich Beschäftigung für eine Woche. Bergauf ist auch einiges fahrbar, mit Schiebearbeit sollte man aber auch rechnen. Wer keinen groben Schotter oder Pflasterwege mag, ist dort allerdings falsch.

Für lockeres Frühjahrsradeln ist der Südosten mit seinen kleinen Inselbergen, z.B. San Salvador, und die Gegend um Arta auch schön.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2012)

ja, 
Soller ist mitten dran am Tramuntana-Gebirge...

Und nach Arta sind es ja eher 1h mit dem Auto  

Ohne Auto geht es m.E. nicht sinnvoll dort, wenn man die verschiedenen Trails abfahren will (Alcudia, Arta, Westküste, Kloster, Reitweg etc.).

Den Osten kenn ich nicht, mal schauen, wann ich wieder dorthin komme. Gibt ja sooo viele geile Bikegebiete, da hat Malle nach 2x nicht unbedingt erste Prio.

grüße und viel Spaß!
sun909


----------



## pedale3 (3. April 2012)

Als Inselcross und Rucksacktour doch alles kein Problem ;-)


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (5. April 2012)

@ Pedale: Da hast du natürlich recht  


Aber soooooo klein finde ich die Insel (zum Glück  ) nicht. So bekomme ich hier als "Einheimischer" wenigstens keinen Inselkoller. 

Aber ist auch schwer bei den Hammer Trails


----------

